# Petacchi's Wilier Cento1 Superleggera for Milan-Sanremo



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/03/petacchis-wilier-cento1-superleggera.html


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

that's trick!


----------

